# Is it possible to lift my 450?



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 2008 ford f450 that I just bought and I'm putting my 9.5 MVP western on the front end. It is 4x4 with snow plow prep package but for some reason it sits awfully low compared to some other 450's and 550's. I'm guessing its the front coil size and want to do it right didn't know if spacers would work or if I need new coils with the plow on it the mount is only 5.5 inches off the ground and will nail curbs left and right. Any advice?


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

any pics of the rig? im guessing new coils and or timbrins? other more experienced people will chime in im sure


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

You can buy coil spacers that mount under or on top of the coil spring. That's what i did. I did 2 inch bottom, 1.5 inch top, and 7000lb f550 coil springs. Carries the plow nice now.


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

gtmustang00;1327108 said:


> You can buy coil spacers that mount under or on top of the coil spring. That's what i did. I did 2 inch bottom, 1.5 inch top, and 7000lb f550 coil springs. Carries the plow nice now.


So u did a total of 3.5 inches on the front? I'm guessing this was on a 350? I already have the 7000lbs front springs. Also did you use metal spacers and from where did you buy them. I'm guessing if I do that I would have to put an add a leaf in the rearend which doesn't concern me much. I wouldn't mind having it a bit higher. Looks a lot better that way anyhow.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

drivefaster35;1327269 said:


> So u did a total of 3.5 inches on the front? I'm guessing this was on a 350? I already have the 7000lbs front springs. Also did you use metal spacers and from where did you buy them. I'm guessing if I do that I would have to put an add a leaf in the rearend which doesn't concern me much. I wouldn't mind having it a bit higher. Looks a lot better that way anyhow.


Complete front set up is this:

Bds 2" front leveling kit (block under spring, caster cams, and bilstein shocks)
7000lb coil springs
Precision metal fab 1.5" top coil spacer
Precision metal fab radius arm drop brackets.
Icon dual stabilizer set up
Icon adjustable trac bar.

I think that's it for the front. Rear is stock and it sits level. It's a 2006 f350 fx4.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That's interesting. That suspension shouldn't move when you put that plow on there.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

gtmustang00;1327282 said:


> Complete front set up is this:
> 
> Bds 2" front leveling kit (block under spring, caster cams, and bilstein shocks)
> 7000lb coil springs
> ...


I think you mean you put 2" in the front and 1.5" in the rear as the truck only has 1" of forward rake

3.5" in the front and your truck wouldnt sit right


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

cj7plowing;1327383 said:


> I think you mean you put 2" in the front and 1.5" in the rear as the truck only has 1" of forward rake
> 
> 3.5" in the front and your truck wouldnt sit right


Ya thanks for telling me what's in my truck that i installed myself. I have measured. With the springs and bottom spacer, truck sat 1.5" lower in the front. Now it sits level to .25" higher in the front. Extended cab short bed lariat with 35's on stock wheels.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

ready lift is good stuff and a site sponsor

http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/77A2931A3715385.aspx?kc=ffsku


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

gtmustang00;1327387 said:


> Ya thanks for telling me what's in my truck that i installed myself. I have measured. With the springs and bottom spacer, truck sat 1.5" lower in the front. Now it sits level to .25" higher in the front. Extended cab short bed lariat with 35's on stock wheels.


not to derail the thread but if your truck sat 1.5" low in the from end and you put 3.5" of lift in the truck would sit 2" higher in the front unless my 2nd grade math is off. what kit did you put in?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

cj7plowing;1327430 said:


> not to derail the thread but if your truck sat 1.5" low in the from end and you put 3.5" of lift in the truck would sit 2" higher in the front unless my 2nd grade math is off. what kit did you put in?


It was 1.5 low in the front after the 2" bds leveling kit (which didn't level it) and the 7000lb springs. It started as a bds leveling kit that i added to.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

You will have to put air bags in the front coils and run lines out the front bumper to inflate/deflate them.


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

That still doesn't lift the front end up other then the slightest bit. When I lift the plow it only drops the front end 1"inch from the suspension sagging.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

gtmustang00;1327108 said:


> You can buy coil spacers that mount under or on top of the coil spring. That's what i did. I did 2 inch bottom, 1.5 inch top, and 7000lb f550 coil springs. Carries the plow nice now.


yep, or just get 7k front springs and will be plenty high, our 07 550 rides pretty smooth with the front 7k springs, id almost say smoother than our f350s do with 6k front springs, weird.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Glenn Lawn Care;1327563 said:


> You will have to put air bags in the front coils and run lines out the front bumper to inflate/deflate them.





drivefaster35;1327564 said:


> That still doesn't lift the front end up other then the slightest bit. When I lift the plow it only drops the front end 1"inch from the suspension sagging.


Its going to make the front end stiffer so it doesn't drop when you lift the plow.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

drivefaster35;1327564 said:


> That still doesn't lift the front end up other then the slightest bit. When I lift the plow it only drops the front end 1"inch from the suspension sagging.


I put the coil rite bags on my F350, and it raises the front an inch easily at 60psi. The 8611lp plow (1100lbs) drops it about 3/4" with the bags, about an inch without the bags, so I gained 1.25" with the plow raised by adding them, and the truck feels much more stable. This is with a V10 gas motor, crew cab, and 6k front coils.

Now if anyone can tell me how to bump the rear of my F550 an inch or two without air bags, I'm all ears! :waving:


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Add another spring to the spring pack if you can.


----------

